

Free MS Exam 70-480 Voucher: Programming in HTML5 with JavaScript and CSS3 - jjkmk

Found this on slickdeals earlier today. Microsoft is offering a free voucher to take their Programming in HTML5 with JavaScript and CSS3 Exam.<p>Find a local testing site at this URL: https://www.prometric.com/en-us/clients/Microsoft/pages/landing.aspx<p>Register for an exam and enter the promo code HTMLJMP
======
UnoriginalGuy
Seems too good to be true. Has anyone heard of Prometric? Why would they be
offering a £99 exam for free?

~~~
tfitzgerald
Prometric is one of the largest certification testing companies there is.
Microsoft is the one giving the test away:
<http://www.microsoft.com/learning/en/us/offers/html5.aspx>.

